# Favorite Dishes to Prepare Camping



## Wolfpack Fan (May 21, 2012)

I've done this thread in other forums and it was fun.  Got some great recipes too!  Some that you would come across in a cook book.

What are some of your favorite things to cook when you're camping or RV'ing.  We've got quite a few, most are simple.  I open up with one I haven't done camping, but tried this weekend and it was delicious.  Also very simple to make.  It's a crock pot recipe so camping where there's hook ups would make it really easy.

Crock pot root beer pulled pork.  Add a pork roast to your crock pot, pour in a 2 liter bottle of root beer and cook on low for 6 hours.  Remove the roast, pour off the root beer, pull it apart and add your favorite BBQ sauce.  You do the saucing right back in the crock pot for simplicity and since it's already dirty anyhow.  DELISH!


----------



## Kenworth (May 21, 2012)

I put a seasoned whole chicken, (less giblets) in a large cast bean pot,with a small trivet in the bottom, add 1 bottle wine, (I just use a cheap white)hang over the fire for 1 hour, add another bottle, and let hang for another hour, or however long you have, (just keep booze in the chicken) remove and serve...
For dessert, take a medium cast dutch oven, put a trivet in the bottom, cover with foil (easy cleanup), add prepared chocolate cake mix, set on good bed of coals, put a scoop of good coals on top of lid, let set for approx 20 minutes, (check like you would any other cake), when it has a good crust on top, add melted peanut butter,(amount to taste), and Schmuckers hot fudge, cover till melted, then add a prepared fudge brownie mix on top. Cover and let cook for about another 1/2 hour...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 21, 2012)

My Wife likes to cook Pork Ribs and take them camping.  She cuts up the ribs into strips that fit into a pan.  She boils them for 90 mins.  She puts them in the Refer to cool.  When we are in the campground we will fire up the grill and she covers them with BBQ sauce.  All we use the grill for is to warm them up to eat.....MMMM Good!!!


----------



## Wolfpack Fan (May 21, 2012)

Grandview Trailer Sa,

Try this sir.  Have your wife put those ribs in foil pouches and cook them in the oven, instead of boiling them.  They'll retain a lot more flavor.  I do mine this way for 4 hours at 200 and the meat falls off the bone.  I also add a rub to them before putting them in the pouches.  The flavor sinks in really good.  Do disrespect to your wife, I'm sure she's a fine cook.  But boiling meat does the meat no justice.


----------



## C Nash (May 22, 2012)

Hey wolfpack, try cooking a old possum in the oven and then eat it.  You will need to see your dentist after.  Have to boil some meats LOL.


----------



## H2H1 (May 22, 2012)

I like drunk chicken, take a whole chicken open up a can of beer and put it up the back in, and a red potatoe or oinion in the neck hole. Then put it a hot grill away from the coal, not over the coal this is indirect cooking. After about 2 hours of slow cooking it is ready, the meat falls of the bones.
I know you meant no disrepect to Linda, Ken's wife, she is a good cook and her ribs are great. I know I have eaten a few dozen of them.
I also boil my ribs then put on hand rub and put them over the grill to finish cooking them. I guess it a southern thing.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 22, 2012)

Hollis's Drunk Chicken is good also, I too have eaten his cooking.  No offense taken Wolfpack, in fact I just purchased a grill that has a side charcoal box.  I am gonna experiment with smoking ribs...I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## rjf7g (May 22, 2012)

Hey Ken-
You need to stop by some time when I am smoking brisket...yum, yum!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 22, 2012)

I was there yesterday!!!   Will be back soon to fix awnings.


----------



## H2H1 (May 22, 2012)

and that is when she will be gone on vacation


----------



## C Nash (May 23, 2012)

Keep us posted on the smoked brisket.  I want to try smoking one but at the cost of them scared I will ruin it.  Hate to have to let the dog eat it.   Might turn him against Ole Roy dog food LOL


----------



## Wolfpack Fan (May 25, 2012)

C Nash;77610 said:
			
		

> Hey wolfpack, try cooking a old possum in the oven and then eat it.  You will need to see your dentist after.  Have to boil some meats LOL.



LOL, Yeah I bet lots of dental floss and a trip to the dentist WOULD be in order.  Grew up in the south and for all I know grandma might have fed me possoum at one time.


----------



## tdphillips (May 28, 2012)

Thank You!  I was just sitting here wondering about putting the ribs on to boil but I think NOT now!  But they will have to be saved till tomorrow and then I'll put them on the grill for just a little bit to get that smokey flavor!


----------



## tdphillips (May 28, 2012)

What kind of rub do you use or make?


----------



## AK-47 (Jun 4, 2012)

My favorite dishes for camping is hamburger and campfire Pepperoni Pizza. Yum!!!:excitement:


----------



## Wolfpack Fan (Jun 10, 2012)

Not much activity on the thread, but I'll share something I tried that was quite good.  I took 1 lb of thick cut bacon and cold smoked it for 40 minutes in a Bradley electric smoker.  Bradley's are great for cold smoking because you can easilly keep the temp below 100.  I put it back in a vacum bag and cooked it up camping last weekend.  Best bacon we ever had!


----------



## ejdixon (Jun 12, 2012)

tdphillips;77684 said:
			
		

> What kind of rub do you use or make?



I'm on the lookout for the answer to this too. Going to try to smoke a small bit of brisket. Hopefully, I don't spoil it.


----------



## Wolfpack Fan (Jun 12, 2012)

For my own ribs I don't get to fancy with the rub.  Usually just a ready made such as Emirils or Famous Dave's.  Slight preference towards Famous Dave's.  I found a rub once at a flea market that was really good.  Not a brand you would find in a store, something locally made.


----------



## vanole (Jun 12, 2012)

ejdixon,

Smoking a chunk of chest is alot of fun.  Multiple ways of doing it.  Here are two links to that are worth a read.

http://www.thepickledpig.com/forums/bbq-contests/703-award-winning-competition-brisket.html

http://tvwbb.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/6880069052/m/5420024472?r=5420024472#5420024472


V/R
Jeff


----------



## ejdixon (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info vanole. I'll definitely check it out. My girlfriend has always been the cook between the two of us whenever we go out camping. Planning to surprise her in our next trip so I'm really crossing my fingers on this one.


----------

